# New England DIYers...wanna meet up?



## chuyler1 (Apr 10, 2006)

I feel left out being on the east coast. I'd love to hear what some other folks are doing. Post here if you are interested in a mid-summer audio meet of some sort.

~ Chris


----------



## 6spdcoupe (Jan 12, 2006)

Come down to NJ for our annual meet. Just dunno when exactly it is yet.


----------



## lucas569 (Apr 17, 2007)

id be up for a meet if it wasnt too far...


----------



## 6spdcoupe (Jan 12, 2006)

Prolly a few hours for ya, maybe 2?


----------



## chuyler1 (Apr 10, 2006)

Depending on who's interested, I'll drive up to 2hrs. I've driven all over New England to meet up with Mazda enthusiasts. We usually end up with a central location like Worcester or Springfield but it all depends on who's interested in going.


----------



## 6spdcoupe (Jan 12, 2006)

I think MASS is a bit further, but Im not all that geographically advanced.


----------



## chuyler1 (Apr 10, 2006)

Depends on where he is in CT. But I'm just looking to see whether there is interest. We'll choose a place/time if we get enough people who are willing to commit. Expect the drive to be around 2 hours one way, hopefully shorter for most.


----------



## MarkZ (Dec 5, 2005)

I'm in if the time is right. I'm frequently in Mass...


----------



## 6spdcoupe (Jan 12, 2006)

Theres several of us from ca.com and ECA that hold a few meets regularly throughout the summer. Location is usually Johnsons park in Piscataway NJ. For reference on distance the zip is 08854. Theres plenty of space and we dont get harssed by the locals - provided everyone is responsible.


----------



## chuyler1 (Apr 10, 2006)

That's a 4.5hr drive for me.


----------



## drocpsu (May 3, 2005)

6spdcoupe said:


> Theres several of us from ca.com and ECA that hold a few meets regularly throughout the summer. Location is usually Johnsons park in Piscataway NJ. For reference on distance the zip is 08854. Theres plenty of space and we dont get harssed by the locals - provided everyone is responsible.


Lets do it again soon, I don't know how much longer I'll be down here. 

Regardless,I don't think I'm going to have a car for it whenever it is. I think I'm getting rid of mine.


----------



## 6spdcoupe (Jan 12, 2006)

Im down, want a G35?


----------



## Mless5 (Aug 21, 2006)

I would like too if not too far. Although I am ashamed of my sound (probably because I never heard of any really good setups).


----------



## Weightless (May 5, 2005)

An east coast meet would be awesome...

I just wish I had a car again before the meet.


----------



## chuyler1 (Apr 10, 2006)

Well I've only just started my install so I wasn't suggesting anything immediate. Maybe the end of july early august. I'd really like to just keep it to the Northeast. I'm not up for driving 5 hours for a BBQ and 5 hours back...but if NJ is a central location and there will be lots coming from other parts of the country then I suppose I can just suck it up.

Anyway, if there is an event scheduled, please post it in this thread also. I don't frequent ECA and CA, mainly because I never really found any projects of substance that I wanted to follow. When I came here I found real systems and real discussions about equipment everyone can obtain at a reasonable price....now that's a great forum. Real comparison tests etc... I never felt the love at those other forums.


----------



## 6spdcoupe (Jan 12, 2006)

Theres usually a turnout of a dozen or so, but it seems to grow everytime. We all just pretty much hang out, BS and listen to each others cars. Good clean fun.


----------



## drocpsu (May 3, 2005)

6spdcoupe said:


> Im down, want a G35?


haha yes.

Don't know if my wife would approve of an expenditure like that though.


----------



## chuyler1 (Apr 10, 2006)

There are a few people over at www.mp3car.com that are interested in a New England meet. 

I'm thinking, since there aren't any SQ competition organizations that make it this far north, we should have an online forum meet/competition. If there is low turn-out we could just have everyone be a judge and critique each other's cars. If there is high turn-out, we could nominate judges. Tally the results and determine a winner...we could have prizes and raffles if people were willing to donate a few bucks but I don't think it would be necessary.

Thoughts?


----------



## Pseudonym (Apr 17, 2006)

im assuming this is a weekend affair so count me out.


----------



## chuyler1 (Apr 10, 2006)

Do you work weekends or somethign?


----------

